# AT&T Galaxy S II ICS released!



## bandrox (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't know how many of you already know this, but considering it hasn't been posted on here yet...

AT&T FINALLY officially released Ice Cream Sandwich for the Samsung Galaxy S II on Monday (June 25th)!

Here's the link:
www.samsung.com/us/attgalaxys2/update

Enjoy your new dessert.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Is there an ez way 2 upgrade this device??... 4 sum reason on my laptop I can't do it keeps saying I dnt have permission 2 dl Kies I believe thts how u spell it..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RockRatt (Jan 30, 2012)

Just be careful with the stock version of ucle5. If you do a wipe data/factory reset you could brick your phone. It does NOT seem to effect ALL I777 phones but some have been affected by the brickbug. Over in xda forums there are some pure stock ucle5 ICS ROMs with fixed kernels that get rid of the risk from the brickbug.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using RootzWiki


----------

